

The Perfect Cable Company - RandallBrown
http://fredandrandall.com/blog/2011/09/19/the-perfect-cable-company/

======
maxdemarzi
It's this basically the Roku <http://www.roku.com/> box? Netflix, Hulu, plus
whatever channels you want.

Maybe just needs a little multi-channel integration.

